# Anybody converted their Strike Master over to cordless drill?



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm considering buying the adapter to power up one of my old manual augers... Just wondering if anyone has some insight/experience with either of these:

Looking at the StrikeMaster 2-Stage Drill Adapter and the Ice Master Ice Auger Conversion Kit 

Questions:
1. Do you need both? Or does the conversion kit function as the drill adapter as well? 
2. Is it worth it? Would I be better off just buying a new auger made for running on a drill motor?

Just to preface this a bit... my "younger" ice fishing crew I've put together over the past several years have invested in a dedicated battery operated auger, and a couple drill augers. I'm "the old man" still using hand augers LOL! Major trips 2-4 of us there, I have access to one or two power augers. I ALWAYS have an old school hand auger as backup for technology/battery failures. Just thinking I might convert one of my 3 Mora's over for drill attachment if it's worth doing. I just don't know anyone who has converted their old Mora Strikemasters to run off a drill...


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I did my strikemaster lazer 8 inch with clam plate. I didn’t need anything else.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I did my strikemaster lazer 8 inch with clam plate. I didn’t need anything else.


Same here.

Just be sure to get a powerful enough drill.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh. If you do need a new drill, this is the perfect time of year to get a decent deal on a kit (drill, charger, a pair of batteries)


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

sureshot006 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Just be sure to get a powerful enough drill.


Have an 18V Makita Lithium Ion that should do the trick I'm guessing...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Redhorse said:


> Have an 18V Makita Lithium Ion that should do the trick I'm guessing...


Let me take a look... it might. Which model exactly?

You'd be surprised at the difference between a drill that "will work", and a drill that is up to the task.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

I did. All you need is an adapter, and you should be good to go. The adapter is 15$ off amazon last time i remember. I've seen a lot of people put a Home Depot bucket top onto their auger drill in the off chance the bit falls off into the water when punching the holes.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> I did. All you need is an adapter, and you should be good to go. The adapter is 15$ off amazon last time i remember. I've seen a lot of people put a Home Depot bucket top onto their auger drill in the off chance the bit falls off into the water when punching the holes.


They fall out pretty easily it seems.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

If it's the 18V LXT, Lio 1/2 Hammer Driver-drill, XPH14Z, you should be good. Their other drill isn't strong enough. I have that model and seems to do fine on the ice.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> They fall out pretty easily it seems.


They do, I check/thighten it every time i drill a few holes. I've had it fall off a couple times already. I made a disk to catch it, but still freaks you out when you finish punching it through and you see the whole blade going down too. A disk is a must, even if its a bucket top.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

I had the ice master one for a couple years and the chords eventually broke. The other adapter you mentioned doesn’t have anything to stop your auger from going down the hole if it come unchucked and it will at some point. Both will work but neither are perfect


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> They do, I check/thighten it every time i drill a few holes. I've had it fall off a couple times already. I made a disk to catch it, but still freaks you out when you finish punching it through and you see the whole blade going down too. A disk is a must, even if its a bucket top.


Yep.

Did the bucket thing. Worked to stop it from falling through. Sucked to look at and still feel out of the chuck of course. Clam plate solved it 100% but added weight and some cost.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

Looking at that clam plate as my #1 option at this point! How quickly does the drill come in and out of that? Planned on using same drill to run my ice anchors in and out with... or would it be handier to have two drills?


----------



## chubface (Apr 7, 2017)

Amazon has several adapters with a stopper disc . I got an adapter years ago. works great. My 20 volt Dewalt drill will cut 20+ holes through a foot of ice.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> Looking at that clam plate as my #1 option at this point! How quickly does the drill come in and out of that? Planned on using same drill to run my ice anchors in and out with... or would it be handier to have two drills?


Very Easily, you can run both on the same drill. Pretty much what i use.

Edit: sorry didn't read the clam plate part. I use a adapter and swap over to the ice anchor drill. No issues. Same as changing bits on the drill.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Redhorse said:


> Have an 18V Makita Lithium Ion that should do the trick I'm guessing...


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

Awesome! 

Thanks for the input everyone... you've helped me make an educated decision instead of just throwing money at stuff till I figured out what works ;-)


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> Oh. If you do need a new drill, this is the perfect time of year to get a decent deal on a kit (drill, charger, a pair of batteries)


Or a big battery lol


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> Looking at that clam plate as my #1 option at this point! How quickly does the drill come in and out of that? Planned on using same drill to run my ice anchors in and out with... or would it be handier to have two drills?


Honestly I would leave the drill on the plate. It will come off faster than putting back on. Clam plate is a very nice piece, especially if you’re twisting a 8 inch auger and grabs bottom of hole lol I just use my hands but I have otter anchors and they start pretty good. Has a good point not fat at the end. I often thought about a small pocket size drill for anchors but usually 3 at most does it unless it’s glare ice.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Or a big battery lol


I have yet to burn through a 5 ah. However I'd never leave shore without a backup.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Redhorse said:


> Looking at that clam plate as my #1 option at this point! How quickly does the drill come in and out of that? Planned on using same drill to run my ice anchors in and out with... or would it be handier to have two drills?


It would be a pain, IMO. It's easy but takes a few min.

If you're drilling holes and not moving, it would be okay.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

stevieblunder said:


> View attachment 869283


To the OP. This auger design is a little less aggressive than the Lazer.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

True


sureshot006 said:


> I have yet to burn through a 5 ah. However I'd never leave shore without a backup.


I've done it multiple time. Going out with 4 guys and having them rely on your drill gets old fast. Finally told my friends enough is enough, buy your own drill. Felt like I was drilling out the entire lake lol.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I spin a 6" Mora or a 5" Lazer with this adapter. I made the aluminum plate 6 1/2 " dia.
Nothing is going to end up at the bottom of the lake.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> True
> 
> I've done it multiple time. Going out with 4 guys and having them rely on your drill gets old fast. Finally told my friends enough is enough, buy your own drill. Felt like I was drilling out the entire lake lol.


Lol yeah I have what I thought was a really sturdy scoop. By the end of a weekend trip where I was apparently the only one to bring a scoop, it looked like a flower that closed for the night!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> I have yet to burn through a 5 ah. However I'd never leave shore without a backup.


I went thru 9 amp lol but was thick ice


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I went thru 9 amp lol but was thick ice


I fished Simcoe hole hoping all day with ~18" of ice with a 5ah. But I was drilling 1 or 2 holes max each stop. I'm sure how fresh your auger blades are makes a difference too.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> To the OP. This auger design is a little less aggressive than the Lazer.


You are correct sir. I also have the 8" laser but it is really grabby. I much prefer the Mora. You were also correct when you pointed out the drill has to be up to the task. The Makita I'm using puts out 1090 inch pounds. It has since been surpassed by others but at the time it was the beast.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

stevieblunder said:


> You are correct sir. I also have the 8" laser but it is really grabby. I much prefer the Mora. You were also correct when you pointed out the drill has to be up to the task. The Makita I'm using puts out 1090 inch pounds. It has since been surpassed by others but at the time it was the beast.


That should be enough torque.

Kdrill had put out a short list of "approved" drills some time ago. Don't remember makita on it but doesn't mean it won't work great. I think they recommended 750 inch lbs min.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> I fished Simcoe hole hoping all day with ~18" of ice with a 5ah. But I was drilling 1 or 2 holes max each stop. I'm sure how fresh your auger blades are makes a difference too.


Always wanted to go to simcoe! Blades are good, not new lol we drilled a lot of holes that day chasing crappies. I think ice was or at 2 ft. I know we did 50 holes lmao.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

For sure it's plenty. I was one of the first converts to the drill set-up. Anymore I just ask everybody where they want holes right off the bat and drill a bunch everywhere. Make all the noise all at once and they won't bother me later on. I'm not shy about jumping out of the shanty with the drill if some stranger starts banging away with a spud nearby.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a Milwaukee that has 725 ft/lbs it’s the 2902 model and have a 8.5 Kdrill. Will this be adequate power?


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

bro, do you even read our blogs? (I don’t know how to link specific posts… see #11)









Tip-Up talk


I’ve started fixing problems that don’t necessarily exist. Since 2 years ago when I invested in new, more modern (plastic frame vs wooden cross), tipups I feel like I’ve fell into a relatively successful routine of fishing. I’m going to shake things up this year. I’ll share some of my...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

loomis82 said:


> I have a Milwaukee that has 725 ft/lbs it’s the 2902 model and have a 8.5 Kdrill. Will this be adequate power?


Yes, but don’t over do the drill on crap ton holes in a row. They usually say 100 in/lbs per inch


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

KenTrost said:


> bro, do you even read our blogs? (I don’t know how to link specific posts… see #11)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you referring too?


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

KenTrost said:


> bro, do you even read our blogs? (I don’t know how to link specific posts… see #11)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I linked the right post but I thought I had a better picture of it. I made the adapter, made it big enough to use the same one on a 6”, 8” or 10” auger? I’ll try to find my in progress pictures for you. all painted red and black it looks a lot more classy than the bare steel and superglued yellow range balls..


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

KenTrost said:


> I linked the right post but I thought I had a better picture of it. I made the adapter, made it big enough to use the same one on a 6”, 8” or 10” auger? I’ll try to find my in progress pictures for you. all painted red and black it looks a lot more classy than the bare steel and superglued yellow range balls..


What are the balls for? Do they spin when you drill?


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Who are you referring too?


There’s dozens, if not hundreds, of threads dedicated to this one specific topic. on the first page alone there’s 4 separate threads dedicated specifically to drill auger conversions. This one seems to have a lot of info:









Drill auger observations


Drills work great. Ridgid, Milwaukee, Dewalt, and even cheaper ones if you don't use them hard. Just make sure it is brushless and has decent torque. Dewalt drills aren't rated by torque. Get one of their bigger drills with a high UWO rating. Not the little 340 UWO ones. Mora blades are...




www.michigan-sportsman.com







bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> What are the balls for? Do they spin when you drill?


Ya, they’re attached to the adapter preventing it from falling through the hole if it falls out of the drill. Their outside diameter is greater than 10” so I bring any auger I’d like with me and only have to have one adapter.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

I’m hoping this drill is good enough. That’s the only thing it will be used for is icefishing


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> I have a Milwaukee that has 725 ft/lbs it’s the 2902 model and have a 8.5 Kdrill. Will this be adequate power?


If it were ft lbs, definitely.

725 Inch lbs, yeah it should work fine.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

yep that’s what I meant lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> What are the balls for? Do they spin when you drill?


They're to remind you not to get your junk too close to rotating equipment...


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

loomis82 said:


> I have a Milwaukee that has 725 ft/lbs it’s the 2902 model and have a 8.5 Kdrill. Will this be adequate power?


I have the Rigid drill that's 750in/lbs and it runs the large K-drill just fine. Having said that, you will figure out quickly how hard you can run each particular model of drill. I have 4ah batteries and I don't think I've ever killed one drilling 20-ish holes or so, but we never really fish over much more than 10" of ice. There are far better models available now, but for what we do, it works great. Lifetime warranty on the tool and the batteries as well. Make sure you are on the slowest speed setting....or the K-drill will just spin. 

Only time the drill came un-chocked was when I didn't connect it properly. I tighten the wheel surrounding the chock to tight, then reverse slowly. You will feel a click...and after that you can't pull that thing out if you tried.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

BFG said:


> I have the Rigid drill that's 750in/lbs and it runs the large K-drill just fine. Having said that, you will figure out quickly how hard you can run each particular model of drill. I have 4ah batteries and I don't think I've ever killed one drilling 20-ish holes or so, but we never really fish over much more than 10" of ice. There are far better models available now, but for what we do, it works great. Lifetime warranty on the tool and the batteries as well. Make sure you are on the slowest speed setting....or the K-drill will just spin.
> 
> Only time the drill came un-chocked was when I didn't connect it properly. I tighten the wheel surrounding the chock to tight, then reverse slowly. You will feel a click...and after that you can't pull that thing out if you tried.


A buddy had one, probably like yours. It worked with an 8" Lazer.

He then got the Rigid Octane (I want to say that one is around 1200 inch-lbs). He said it was WAAAY better.

His later problem... he hadn't submitted for warranty coverage. Then had a failure (battery if i remember right). Oops...


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> A buddy had one, probably like yours. It worked with an 8" Lazer.
> 
> He then got the Rigid Octane (I want to say that one is around 1200 inch-lbs). He said it was WAAAY better.
> 
> His later problem... he hadn't submitted for warranty coverage. Then had a failure (battery if i remember right). Oops...


Yes, my issue will be when my drill dies for good (it's already showing signs) I will be given a credit, not a replacement. They no longer make the drill that I have, as everything has changed to the Octane series.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm pretty flush with Makita batteries, chargers, tools but I don't have this beast! Thinking one of these is on my Xmas list... 
Already have a couple 5amp hr batteries. This thing in a Clam Plate should run any auger I put on it I would think.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Redhorse said:


> I'm pretty flush with Makita batteries, chargers, tools but I don't have this beast! Thinking one of these is on my Xmas list...
> Already have a couple 5amp hr batteries. This thing in a Clam Plate should run any auger I put on it I would think.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say yes, up to 8" auger. For 10" augers, clam has a gear reducer available. That's not to say it won't run a 10", but the difference between 8" and 10" is significant and the reducer helps take some of the added demand off the drill.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> I'm pretty flush with Makita batteries, chargers, tools but I don't have this beast! Thinking one of these is on my Xmas list...
> Already have a couple 5amp hr batteries. This thing in a Clam Plate should run any auger I put on it I would think.


This is what i use, but i use a 6in mora. Works well. The 5amp battery gets to ~half when solo fishing all day.

Check Ebay, they usually have sales for refurbished version of that drill


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the Ryobi hammer drill and 7 in mora. Works well with 4 amp hour battery.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

@Redhorse I don't recall if this was mentioned... people recommend hammer drills for their typically higher torque and the handle. Do NOT use hammer mode with your auger!!!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Did the bucket thing. Worked to stop it from falling through. Sucked to look at and still feel out of the chuck of course. Clam plate solved it 100% but added weight and some cost.


Maybe try locking the chuck?









How to lock on a drill chuck







youtube.com





Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Maybe try locking the chuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to be foolproof. It'll fall out


----------



## merlopj (Jan 30, 2020)

I have the IceMaster with the safety cord. You can use whatever adapter you want, but make sure you have something that keeps the auger from dropping down the hole. I've seen it happen and you don't want to (crazy story actually how it got rescued) Sooner or later the auger will slide out of the chuck and you don't want to soak an arm reaching down the hole after it.

I bought a DeWalt 20v hammer drill from the pawn shop and it will drill 8" holes no problem. The extra drill side handle is a must for stability. Mess around with the torque settings to find the one that works best with your setup. I set the chuck resistance higher on lower speeds, and don't use the drill or hammer modes.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> It would be a pain, IMO. It's easy but takes a few min.
> 
> If you're drilling holes and not moving, it would be okay.


I agree, that would not be fun.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> I have a Milwaukee that has 725 ft/lbs it’s the 2902 model and have a 8.5 Kdrill. Will this be adequate power?


That should work. It’s recommended by some to avoid the hammer setting and just let the drill shave the ice. What’s your battery situation?

Also, minor detail, it’s 725 in/lbs. The Fuel is 1200 in/lbs. Keep sharp blades.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry thought I could attach my video to my earlier post. Here is a video of my Ryobi hammer drill (on drill setting). I have a 7.5 in strikemaster. With sharp blades I can drill as many holes as I want.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> I'd say yes, up to 8" auger. For 10" augers, clam has a gear reducer available. That's not to say it won't run a 10", but the difference between 8" and 10" is significant and the reducer helps take some of the added demand off the drill.


I have the gear box for the clam plate... makes a HUGE difference when ur cutting bigger holes. Almost a necessity


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> They fall out pretty easily it seems.


My buddy had that set up but has the 10" auger. His died fast using a 20V (I think).


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> My buddy had that set up but has the 10" auger. His died fast using a 20V (I think).


Me no comprende. I'd not think the janky setup would cause it to die fast. Battery or the drill?


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> Me no comprende. I'd not think the janky setup would cause it to die fast. Battery or the drill?


Think he said he got 6-8 holes and battery died. May have been a bad battery. I can't say exactly what Voltage his battery was but we kinda contributed the 10" auger as the culprit as may have been too much for the set up.


----------

